# ATV's and hand gear.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

On my recent hunt, I was able to put my new (to me) ATV through its paces and it performed great. We put a goodly number of miles on it through the week. However, at the end of the hunt, I developed a problem. My middle two fingers became numb on my right (throttle) hand and I suffered the effects of carpal tunnel syndrome. It has taken several days for my hand to recover. The thumb was also affected some, which is not surprising considering the throttle is controlled by the thumb. 

Is this a common problem and is there something I can do in the future when I go on a long ride? Would those wrist braces help?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

You can try rolling the hand grip forward or backwards until you find a more comfortable position. I've found that rolling the hand throttle forward on my ATV's and snow machines puts less strain on my aging wrist and thumb joint.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

"Throttle Thumb" and "Monkey Butt" are both very common symptoms for those of us who ride a lot.

As suggested, you can try rotating the controls a little either direction to see if the different angle helps at all. If not, they do make and sell throttle lever extenders that allow you to use more of your thumb, also may or may not help.

I'd guess that the numbness in your other fingers may be caused by vibrations from your suspension, bumps, motor, etc. If exposed to those vibrations for an extended amount of time, I can see your fingers going numb. 

You may try a softer grip material to help absorb some of that, or replace the front shocks since you said it was "new to you" they may be worn and allowing too much vibration up the steering shaft. Another thing that may work is to install handlebar extenders, or a rubber pad/bushing between the bar itself and the bracket that holds it down, also to attempt to absorb vibrations.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I had a Yamaha Wolverine that had so much vibration going to the handlebars it would make my forearms numb and tingley for hours. I do know what you are talking about as well with the numb fingers and thumb, and yes I would say carpal tunnel. Going to the carwash and using the hand wand about does my hand in everytime.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You can get a left handled finger throttle that Snowmobiles use. I wouldn't recommend it though. Depending on your carb setup, you might be able to put on a twist throttle (needs push/pull cables to be safe!!!). I do what others state, loosen the mount and see if you can rotate it to a better position. 

Also, heated hand / thumb warmers help a TON with hand fatigue. I have horrible torn tendons in my thumbs from a misspent youth. The condition is called "Skiers Thumb" now, in the old days it was known as "Game Keepers Thumb" and results from the tendons that hold the thumb in place and help with "gripping" power get torn causing the thumbs to be weak and fatigue quickly. I'm amazed at how much my snowmobiles heated thumb throttle helps. The thumb thing is now correctable via surgery... I'm strongly considering it.

Good luck, I know how bad it sucks.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Going to the carwash and using the hand wand about does my hand in everytime.


OMG YES... why is that the absolute worst??? It shouldn't, but 3 minutes of that and my hand is killing me. Same with skinning a deer / elk, my hand is killing me trying to grip the hide (side note, I bought a "boning hook" just last week and it works well).

-DallanC


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

You could put one of these throttle extenders on it. They make a difference, allows you to use more the heel/palm of your hand.

https://www.amazon.com/All-Rite-Thumbuddy-Throttle-Extender/dp/B003U0PEUI


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

A spent 12 gauge hull makes a great throttle extender that's easy to take on and off. I have seen a trigger throttle attachment that attaches to the existing throttle housing which can be squeezed with the fingers, existing thumb throttle stays in place so it can also be used as normal or both can be used at once. Trouble is the trigger deal is only available for a few brands at the present.

http://www.dxtrigger.com/


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

+5 to throttle extender


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

BRL1 said:


> You could put one of these throttle extenders on it. They make a difference, allows you to use more the heel/palm of your hand.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/All-Rite-Thumbuddy-Throttle-Extender/dp/B003U0PEUI


I've used those. They work great.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Thumb, pointer, middle finger are a carpal tunnel thing. Ring and little finger are an elbow thing. Not that knowing this will help your problem.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*I have no idea what they're talking about.*

I just read all of this thread.

I guess this may be important information when I get old and fat.

waitaminute

.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I tried the throttle extendor a few years back, did not feel comfortable to me. 
I switched jobs a few years ago and my carpal tunnel improved a bunch.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I just read all of this thread.
> 
> I guess this may be important information when I get old and fat.
> 
> ...


As cars start to get old they got a couple ways to go...they can start to nickle and dime you to death, or, the motor or trany go and you gunk it out...but they all go sooner or later. Some guys baby 'um and never drive 'em hard...what's the fun in that...some guys drive 'em hard, never change the oil and cuss 'em when it leaves 'em stranded along the side of the road...
...ok, the wife's back on the "you need to switch to decaf" thing again...sorry


----------

